# Dryads Saddle-Polyporus Squamosus



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

Found alot of these also.Was woundering if anyone eats them they are edible but author of where info said not a favorite of theres..



















http://www.michiganmorels.com/beyond_the_morel/dryadssaddle.html
Where i got the photo and information on them..


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hi Hunter
Very few folks I know like them but if you want to try them
pick them when they're very small and here's a recipe from 
someone who does.

http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/Mushrooms.Folder/Dryad's Saddle.html

Mike


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

Lots of small ones might give it a try appreciate the info on the shroons..


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I've never eaten them as of yet, but I picked a few small ones and picked the soft edges off of a fresh bigger one. I actually noticed them while picking a couple stalks of asparagus on Friday. I noticed a dead tree with the bark falling off. They were growing right out of it on the bottom. Knowing they are edible I picked the tender pickings and figured I'd try it in the stew later. I vaccum wrapped them and froze them for later.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

I've eatten them...small,peeled,and sautee'd........not great by any means but are fasinating looking.(Pheasant Back)


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, I'm actually eating some right now. If your going to use them for a mushroom to throw into something like eggs, stew, an omelette, ect. They actually taste fine and I like them. I made scrambled eggs with a young one just now. I sauteed the mushrrom sliced up in butter, garlic, and onions. Then I added some habanero powder on top. (Chili head I have too:lol It's actually worth picking as a carrier mushroom. It not something to saute in butter and eat alone because it's not rich in flavor, but it's not bad either. I'll pick them and eat them again.


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey thanks the info i picked a bunch of the smaller ones gonna giveem a try.Finding all kinds of them in my spot.Wounder how good of mushroom to store??Thanx again...


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

I picked a bunch of smaller ones yesterday and am probably going to try to freeze some for later. Anyone tried freezing pheasant backs before? Al:chillin:


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I vaccum sealed some of mine and froze them. However, I don't know the best way to properly store everything if you read my I'm going to cry thread!:lol::lol: Don't trust me. Trust SOMEONE else!!


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

Picked some tried them in olive oil with garlic cloves a little seasoning and lemme tell ya they where pretty good.Took the oil heated it cooked garlic for a sec and then added shroons and onions it was pretty good.Had one that was about 3 inches in diameter was a little tough so the younger they are the better ...But:corkysm55


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

hunter143 said:


> Picked some tried them in olive oil with garlic cloves a little seasoning and lemme tell ya they where pretty good.Took the oil heated it cooked garlic for a sec and then added shroons and onions it was pretty good.Had one that was about 3 inches in diameter was a little tough so the younger they are the better ...But:corkysm55


 Yeah, I picked a couple medium sized ones as well. I'm thinking...STEWS ONLY!!:lol::lolFor the medium ones at least.) I think it's worth picking though. If it doesn't taste bad and it's there it's free food. May as well pick it. I picked a bag full today. I'm just sticking with morels and oysters for the rest of the spring now though. I think I have quite enough dryads.:lol:


----------

